# Um pouco de Presidente Prudente e Regente Feijó (SP)



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Um pouco de Presidente Prudente e Regente Feijó. Prudente é a terra de minha avó materna; Feijó de meu amigo Lucas!


*PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE - SÃO PAULO*










Área	562,794 km² (SP: 139º)[4]
Distritos	Ameliópolis, Eneida, Montalvão e Floresta do Sul.
População	227 072 hab. (SP: 36º) – estatísticas IBGE/2018[5]
Densidade	403,47 hab./km²
Altitude	475 m[6]

01
IMG_20190812_151041816_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190812_151441714_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190812_151623979_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190812_151727767_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190812_151834160_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190812_152047659_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190812_152234504_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190812_152310439_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20190812_152451943_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190812_152820184_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20190812_152823281_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190812_153211574_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190812_153254733_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20190812_153349732_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190812_153416575_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20190812_153607984_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20190812_153706429_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190812_153830799_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20190812_153844616_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20190812_161924126_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20190812_161940191_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20190812_163020200_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20190812_151041816_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20190812_151441714_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20190812_151623979_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20190812_151903872_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20190812_152047659_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20190812_152310439_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20190812_152755431_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20190812_152820184_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20190812_152823281_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20190812_152957542_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20190812_153211574_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20190812_153349732_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20190812_153447026_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20190812_153607984_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20190812_161924126_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20190812_161940191_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20190812_162609690_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20190812_162803722_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20190812_163009939_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20190812_163020200_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

-------------------------------------------------------------------------



*REGENTE FEIJÓ - SÃO PAULO*









Área	265,087 km² [4]
População	19 860 hab. (SP: 257°) – Estimativa: IBGE/2016[5]
Densidade	74,92 hab./km²
Altitude	504 m


01
IMG_20190812_165405054_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190812_170132353_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190812_170150221_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190812_170159985_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190812_170543797_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190812_170725923_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190812_170730396_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190812_171013419_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20190812_171138346_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190812_171241551_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20190812_172257401_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190812_172308734_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190812_172358573_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20190812_172419277_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190812_172510985_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20190812_172550657_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20190812_174450458_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190812_174641090_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20190812_174803407_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20190812_175003093_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20190812_175209045 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22 Skyline de PP no fundo
IMG_20190812_175311443_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20190812_175416536_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20190812_180005921_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25 Rio Paranapanema na divisa PR / SP
IMG_20190812_141556444_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Opa, a terrinha por aqui. Nunca imaginaria que algum outro forista fosse fotografar Regente. 
As duas cidades são bem integradas, apesar dos 15 km de as separam. Muitos regentenses trabalham em Prudente e o contrário também ocorre, pois Regente tem um distrito industrial consideravelmente grande para os padrões da região.
Mandou bem em todas as imagens, Ice. Legal ver o foco de quem é de fora. A imagem mais simples e especial ao mesmo tempo foi a 22 de Regente, com uma casinha de madeira fofa e o skyline de PP ao fundo.


----------



## hiroamorim (Feb 25, 2007)

Interessante o prédio na foto 2.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Parabéns! Ótima qualidade das fotos e bela iluminação!

Já falei aqui, Presidente Prudente me lembra Chaves. "Presente para o dente". :laugh: Ela e a terra do Lucas Souza são muito bonitinhas.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Presidente Prudente é bem desenvolvida e Regente Feijó bem simpática


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Mas olha PP aqui!! Terra natal de papys e de migos queridos...:heart: E RF, terra do Lu! 

Deu saudade...

Também adoro tuas andanças, Ice! E fotos na golden hour ficam mais bonitas ainda!!

bjks, migo...:hug:


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Bela cidade, interior de SP é um colosso.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Muito lindas as cidades. Me passaram uma vibe muito boa


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito obrigado a todos! E especialmente meu amigo e guia Lucas!!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Opa, a terrinha por aqui. Nunca imaginaria que algum outro forista fosse fotografar Regente.
> As duas cidades são bem integradas, apesar dos 15 km de as separam. Muitos regentenses trabalham em Prudente e o contrário também ocorre, pois Regente tem um distrito industrial consideravelmente grande para os padrões da região.
> Mandou bem em todas as imagens, Ice. Legal ver o foco de quem é de fora. A imagem mais simples e especial ao mesmo tempo foi a 22 de Regente, com uma casinha de madeira fofa e o skyline de PP ao fundo.


e ficou lindo as fotos...

:banana::banana:


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito obrigado a todos! E especialmente meu amigo e guia Lucas!!


lindíssimo o seu trabalho..

belos registros..

e bacana, a sua homenagem, ao nosso amigão Lucas...

:banana:


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

engraçado que Prudente fez aniversário, esta semana que passou, e não tivemos nenhum registro por aqui...

hno:


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

I am rich.

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/xOpt7V1Qd64/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Ale Dias (Jan 21, 2015)

*Parabéns!!*

Belas fotos nobre conterrâneo paranaense rs. Prudente dispensa comentários e desejo de coração que cresça muito mais e claro com mais oportunidades e sustentabilidade. Adotei pp por conta dos estudos, mas também morei por 4 anos em Maringá e falar dela é chover no molhado. Top em quase todos os sentidos. Regente como costumo dizer ao amigo Lucas é co-irmã da minha Terra Rica, uma cidade aconchegante na qual tenho amigos e já tive a oportunidade de ir algumas vezes.


----------



## CleitonSPecial (Dec 28, 2007)

Saudade das duas cidades!

Belas fotos!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Parabéns pelas fotos!! Prudente aparenta ser muiiito maior do que e!!


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Típicas cidades do interior paulista. Nada mais, nada menos.


----------



## Doug_ata (Aug 9, 2009)

Belíssimas fotos. Destaque para a da casa de madeira com o skyline de Prudente ao fundo, e para a do rio Paranapanema.
A cidade do Lucas é bem agradável.

O edifício da foto 2 é muito parecido com um de Araçatuba:


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Muito legal ver essas duas cidades por aqui. 

Difícil crer que Prudente não está nem entre as 30 maiores de SP, dada a importância regional que tem como pólo da região. Gostei muito da cidade, bem arejada e arborizada, me lembrou outras paranaenses de mesmo porte.

Muito Legal Regente também, é a típica cidade do interior de SP. Muito linda a matriz e a praça, e muitas casas antigas legais também. A situação do patrimônio ferroviário me deu um pouco de pena. Mas muito legal e desenvolvida a cidade do forista Lucas!

Belas fotos.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito obrigado pessoal!!


----------

